# How long do drugs stay in system for after BFN?



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi ladies - I had my bfn on 30th May and I still have a very swollen tummy which is quite firm to touch.  I was just wondering if anyone knows how long the drugs stay in your system for?  And also, if my tummy will go back to normal?

I know it sounds a silly question, and i'm not a size zero or anything, but my clothes still don't fit, it looks like a pregnant tummy and not only is it a constant reminder of what isnt there    but i'm getting people asking me if i'm expecting!!  

I have a follow up appointment on the 25th and will probably get answers there but i'm a little impatient  

Thanks for reading
Essie x


----------



## Sharpey (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Essie Jean 
I see you posted this ages ago but saw it and thought I'd answer because I know we were in the May 2ww together and I also have huge swollen tummy still (though yours might have gone by now) I don't think my drugs are out of my system yet because I still haven't had another AF.. 
See you had an appointment today, hope it went well  
Sharpey


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Sharpey - nice to hear from you, i remember you from the May 2ww    Only this weekend i managed to get back into my jeans after 2 months!    It took ages though and silly as it sounds even took another hpt just to make triply sure      Yes, i had appointment yesterday.  Felt a little deflated afterwards but think it was just re-living the bfn and there not being a reason why it didnt work, just one of those things (something i didnt really want to hear) - i almost wanted there to be something wrong so that it could be fixed    Feeling more optimistic now though.  Hoping to start again around October - just seems so far away  

Your FET won't be far off now will it??  I really hope and   this will be your time  
Take care
Essie x


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Essie Jean

I had my BFN on Sunday and I feel swollen too on Saturday someone actually asked my husband if I was expecting! Embarrassing! It's not good because when I do put weight on my tummy is the first place it goes! Any way am now back to my running so hopefully won't take to long. I have a wedding to go to on the 4th August so hope it has gone down by then! Are you all back to normal now? 

Thanks 

xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Parny - yes, i'm back in my skinny jeans now    Got worried for a minute there though    

So sorry to hear of your bfn - it's a terrible time.  I hope you're okay and taking care of yourself.  There's a thread for bfns, not sure if you've seen it.  I've not been on for a week or so but i found it really helpful and comforting after my bfn.  Everyone's great on there and it definitely lifts your spirits.  

The swelling will definitely have gone by August - enjoy the wedding! 

Essie
xx


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Hooray - well done! hopefully wont take long for me! Oh no I didn't know there was a thread for bfns I will find it and have a look anything to give us a boost. 

Thanks Essie take care

xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Parney - I haven't sussed how to send a link yet  but it's called "Waiting for next cycle/BFN chatter pt2!" if you want to have a look.

Essie x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=287607.280


----------

